# Coffee or Booze?



## Jin (Mar 24, 2020)

You can only have either coffee or alcohol for the remainder of your life. 

Which do you choose?

Only respond if you enjoy both (and aren’t already voluntarily abstaining from booze).


----------



## Trump (Mar 24, 2020)

Booze it’s a no brainer, no good story ever started with a coffee


----------



## German89 (Mar 24, 2020)

Jin.  It's called a Irish Coffee for a reason 

Can't make me PICK ONE.. lol

Coffee!


----------



## Sicwun88 (Mar 24, 2020)

Coffee for me, seems when I'm drinking,
It causes problems for other people!


----------



## German89 (Mar 24, 2020)

Sicwun88 said:


> Coffee for me, seems when I'm drinking,
> It causes problems for other people!



the key is to drimk alone.


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 24, 2020)

I voted 'Booze'. 

I can get caffeine from other sources.


----------



## CJ (Mar 24, 2020)

Coffee, without question.


----------



## Boogieman (Mar 24, 2020)

Coffee for this guy


----------



## simplesteve (Mar 24, 2020)

Don't drink, gotta be coffee.


----------



## Protax (Mar 24, 2020)

Coffee for sure. 

_*Goes to fridge and pours out beer*_


----------



## Tatlifter (Mar 24, 2020)

Got to have coffee!!


----------



## transcend2007 (Mar 24, 2020)

I gave up the alcohol ... milk .... and sweet tea in January of 2018 to cut out unnecessary sugar ... the only one I missed was sweet tea ... I basically live off coffee ... black ... all day everyday ...


----------



## Seeker (Mar 24, 2020)

I would pick coffee. But here's my dilemma. Us Portuguese, love and are known for our small espresso with a strong shot of aguardente. Heaven after a good dinner.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 24, 2020)

Keep Coffee...I'll just take other drugs


----------



## Beezy (Mar 24, 2020)

Tito’s for sure


----------



## Gabriel (Mar 24, 2020)

In my situation................I always need a drink..


----------



## potatoesplank (Mar 25, 2020)

Moderate coffee intake is actually good! Coffee!!!:32 (12):


----------



## RustyShackelford (Mar 25, 2020)

Beezy said:


> Tito’s for sure


I second Tito’s


----------



## Getbig5 (Mar 16, 2021)

Not sure if I can live without beer, but might have to stick to coffee due to the wild stories I get from alcohol the next day &#55358;&#56611;


----------



## DEADlifter (Mar 16, 2021)

I vote booze.  I have coffee every morning but that is easily replaced with a Red Bull.

I don't want to give up boozy sport hobbling with the missus.


----------



## white ape (Mar 16, 2021)

that’s a lot of rules for a voting poll. I now feel excluded. Thank you 



Jin said:


> You can only have either coffee or alcohol for the remainder of your life.
> 
> Which do you choose?
> 
> Only respond if you enjoy both (and aren’t already voluntarily abstaining from booze).


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 16, 2021)

Coffee people with lab top piss me off .. I rather be drunk


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Mar 16, 2021)

German89 said:


> the key is to drimk alone.



Agreed
10char


----------



## Timber (Mar 17, 2021)

The alcohol helps me keep my sanity- or what’s left of it


----------



## Mind2muscle (Mar 17, 2021)

For me coffee all day everyday.  Since I’ve been using cbd I only have a drink a few times a month.  Alcohol is such a dangerous drug.  Destroys lives, families etc.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 18, 2021)

Mind2muscle said:


> For me coffee all day everyday.  Since I’ve been using cbd I only have a drink a few times a month.  Alcohol is such a dangerous drug.  Destroys lives, families etc.


i agree to bad he did say smoke the ganj


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Mar 26, 2021)

Before October 2007, it would have been booze.  Since then, it is coffee....  Nothing like being hid head-on by a drunk driver to change one's perspective on alcohol.  The crazy thing is I was actually sober for that accident, which was a rarity at that point in my life.


----------



## j2048b (Mar 26, 2021)

boooze, im fun AF when i drink......thats why the significant other makes me drink, i tell her it is to actually put up with her....

when on coffee:


----------



## Bushidowarrior (Mar 27, 2021)

alcoholic cirrhosis and liver damage: Drinking one, two, three, or four cups per day was linked to a 22%, 43%, 57%, and 65% reduced risk.  

I'd tell Jin that I quit the booze and stick with coffee, but then sneak off to the liquor store and stock up on pints of vodka, hide them around the house, and then you "quit" the booze and only drink coffee.  This is a trick question right? because the only answer is oblivion.  Coffee and alcohol are yin/yang, good/evil.  One cannot exist without the other, take one away and its the apocalypse.


----------



## roidsguy (Mar 27, 2021)

For me as well coffee must be every morning   Greetings


----------



## Snachito (Mar 27, 2021)

This was a difficult decision, but I had to go with coffee, as it's the first thing on my mind when I wake up!! There is no way I could go on living without my coffee!!


----------



## The Phoenix (Mar 27, 2021)

Bushidowarrior said:


> alcoholic cirrhosis and liver damage: Drinking one, two, three, or four cups per day was linked to a 22%, 43%, 57%, and 65% reduced risk.
> 
> I'd tell Jin that I quit the booze and stick with coffee, but then sneak off to the liquor store and stock up on pints of vodka, hide them around the house, and then you "quit" the booze and only drink coffee.  This is a trick question right? because the only answer is oblivion.  Coffee and alcohol are yin/yang, good/evil.  One cannot exist without the other, take one away and its the apocalypse.



Or drink your coffee with Baileys Irish Cream.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Mar 27, 2021)

Coffee for the win! 
https://www.healthline.com/health/how-alcohol-affects-testosterone


----------



## The Phoenix (Mar 27, 2021)

I have caffeine pills  and drink coffee ☕️ a couple time a week with my Omegas & Ghee. Was at a party last night but turned down booze (although not opposed to it) as I don’t like to throw my THC high off by getting buzzed or liquored.


----------



## CLIHAU (Mar 27, 2021)

Patron....


----------



## The Phoenix (May 3, 2021)

Right now it would have to be #MaybeWestMezcal. Helping my buddies’ side project, was inspired by @dTed’s Armani ad-like photo shoot. 







I thought about posting this under 2021 pool-side goals but thought the content was Inappropriate for motivation.


----------



## AlleyFox (May 3, 2021)

Coffee for me preferably a French Roast. Can't really drink alcohol anymore


----------



## flenser (May 3, 2021)

Has to be coffee (as long as it's not from Starbucks). Can't live without it, though I do like vodka. 

Whoever voted for Tito's, try Smirnoff 21. It's better than all of that over priced crap. It's also stronger. I only drank Grey Goose until I went to a four day conference where the (open) bar only had Smirnoff. Never looked back.


----------



## Dyel (May 3, 2021)

coffee I put in a lot of late nights.


----------



## Crom (May 6, 2021)

Coffee for Crom. Been really into the cold brew lately. Goes in the fridge before Bed and packs a serious punch in the morning.  

      Coffee's no fun while your grilling up steaks though.


----------



## tinymk (May 6, 2021)

Don’t do either.


----------



## Adrenolin (May 6, 2021)

Bourbon and beer without a doubt.  Switched from coffee to tea at the beginning of the year and haven't looked back. Better cleaner more focused stimulation, less shakiness, anxiety, nausea etc if overconsuming tea vs coffee.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (May 6, 2021)

Well I’m at 250 days of sobriety so I’ll naturally take the coffee. 

I know it’s against the rules


----------



## 69nites (May 6, 2021)

Can I get some yeast in my stomach and induce gut fermentation syndrome and get the best of both worlds please?


----------



## Jin (May 6, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> Bourbon and beer without a doubt.  Switched from coffee to tea at the beginning of the year and haven't looked back. Better cleaner more focused stimulation, less shakiness, anxiety, nausea etc if overconsuming tea vs coffee.



You base your life choices on which things you can over-consume with the least consequences. 

You are the absolute model of all
or nothing. Kudos. 

:32 (19):


----------



## OldeBull1 (May 6, 2021)

Coffee. Don't drink alcohol,  it has never been my poison. A little herb though...


----------



## heavydeads83 (May 6, 2021)

Busch light all day.


----------



## Adrenolin (May 6, 2021)

Jin said:


> You base your life choices on which things you can over-consume with the least consequences.
> 
> You are the absolute model of all
> or nothing. Kudos.
> ...



You read people really well! Anyone that knows me would describe me as all or nothing as well.


----------



## nissan11 (May 6, 2021)

I made my choice at the beach last weekend


----------



## bigdog (May 6, 2021)

I enjoy both but my night few shots of whiskey before bed are mandatory!


----------



## sfw509 (May 7, 2021)

Tough call. I drink coffee every day but truly enjoy the beer or two I have once in a while. If I absolutely had like pick, probably keep the few beers. I can do pre workout in the morning.


----------



## Danny Bravo (May 7, 2021)

nissan11 said:


> I made my choice at the beach last weekend



Is this still a body building website? 
Okay sincerest hypocrite chiming in: I freaking love coffee, but , after gym/&work  I discovered that a top shelf whiskey with a teaspoon of kratom gets me right where I need to be, plus three Ibuprofen.


----------



## BrotherIron (May 7, 2021)

I enjoy scotch from time to time but if I had to choose, I'd choose to keep my scotch.


----------

